# Let's hear from people whose rabbit (s) LOVE TO CUDDLE.



## larryng (May 9, 2012)

The reason I started the thread about rabbits that DONT like cuddle was because I thought that the majority of rabbits like to cuddle. We heard from people whose rabbits don't like to be cuddled . Now, lets hear from people whose rabbits love cuddling.

I am very blessed to own three rabbits (at different times ) that LOVED TO CUDDLE.

My first rabbit was Max. I got him as a bunny. LOVED to cuddle. I had to give Max up after two months because Max peed on me _during every cuddling session.

_My second rabbit was Bagel. I bought her as a bunny and she lived me for over three and a half years. (RIP sweetheart). Bagel loved to cuddle. Sometimes when Bagel was in mood , Bagel would give me bunny kisses during our cuddling sessions. How I miss those bunny kisses.

My current rabbit, Peanut, I bought as a bunny . I've had Peanut now just 2 days shy of three months. Peanut LOVES TO CUDDLE. Shortly after I brought Peanut home, I began our cuddling and bonding sessions. By our fourth cuddling session , Peanut was grinding her teeth in pleasure.

Share with us how much your rabbits love to cuddle.


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (May 10, 2012)

On the other hand my little Miss.Muppet is a cuddler.


----------



## Elliot (May 10, 2012)

Elliot is as sweet as molasses. I have never met a calmer bunny that actually comes up to you for affection.


----------



## melbaby80 (May 10, 2012)

That's my domino. She' feisty when she's on the floor, but a complete love bug in your arms. I love it. Love sitting her on my lap to have her climb my preggo belly and just relax by my face. My little baby :bunnyhug:


----------



## Nancy McClelland (May 10, 2012)

Serena will lay on your lap and if you rub her you have a job for life.


----------



## MiniLopHop (May 11, 2012)

Becky just melts into your arms. My husband calls her a lump of love. If she doesn't get her daily snuggles she gets pouty. She is also a therapy rabbit and will melt into strangers as well. I have to admit I am glad that her kisses, which are frequent, are reserved for me.


----------



## Teeniebun (Feb 18, 2015)

:bunny19 Teenie loves cuddles! if I have her out and I stop stroking her for a minute she grunts at me and pushes her head into my hand!


----------



## bunnyman666 (Feb 18, 2015)

Trix snuggles me on my shoulder. After all, we bonded with her on my chest on our first car ride together! Trix just loves her Daddy Dumpy, she lets me lift her up in the air high above my head. She is one special little rabbit


----------



## xxbunnylover (Feb 22, 2015)

Thumper and Sheldon are going to be have baby's SO HAPPY. Oh and my bunya are playing with my cats right now &#128563; SO CUTE &#128522;


----------



## xxbunnylover (Feb 22, 2015)

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1424646776.639672.jpg


----------



## xxbunnylover (Feb 22, 2015)

Love bunnys. They are happy for Easter too can't wait &#128515;


----------

